# Pressemeldung: Shimano und Think Big kooperieren



## Anglerboard-Team (10. März 2006)

Shimano und Think Big stellen ihre neue Partnerschaft vor. Seit Februar 2006 hat Shimano, zur Ergänzung des eigenen Vertriebsnetzes, die Firma Think Big mit dem Vertrieb von Produkten der Marken Rapala und Bluefox betraut.

Hier gehts zum kommentieren und diskutieren>>>


----------

